

Denge sound mirrors - ggdG
http://www.andrewgrantham.co.uk/soundmirrors/locations/denge/

======
spiritplumber
[http://emlia.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Tripocalypse.Prologue](http://emlia.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Tripocalypse.Prologue)
Shameless plug: I used this effect in a story, to mute Jesus so that he cannot
pass judgement on humanity and end the world.

------
mnw21cam
At the Goonhilly Earth Station visitor centre (currently closed), there are
two sound mirrors set up at opposite ends of the centre indoors, allowing
people to communicate across the whole room. The effect is really quite weird.

~~~
zimpenfish
St Paul's has the Whispering Gallery which demonstrates a similar principle -
[http://www.sonicwonders.org/whispering-
galleries/](http://www.sonicwonders.org/whispering-galleries/)

~~~
madaxe_again
Many galleries in domes have the same property - if you ever go to a large
concave concrete dam, you can use a similar phenomenon to talk to someone on
the far side.

------
kleer001
As featured in San Francisco's Exploritorium.

And

This amazing video of the same name by Coldcut:
[https://vimeo.com/29148950](https://vimeo.com/29148950)

